# A4 B9 Order Guide?



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Are these out yet?


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Been checking daily here and the other forums. There is virtually zero chat about the B9 and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

I've contacted my dealer to see if he's got any information available at this time. If it is anything like my latest A3 release experience, we should have something available early November, even though it may not be disclosed to all publicly.

Here is the brochure from the UK website - link


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

tekmo said:


> I've contacted my dealer to see if he's got any information available at this time. If it is anything like my latest A3 release experience, we should have something available early November, even though it may not be disclosed to all publicly.
> 
> Here is the brochure from the UK website - link


Anyone know about Manhattan Gray? Is it just a dark gray or is there some brown or blue tone to it? Maybe it's already on another Audi I do not know about.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Not sure, but i am a Daytona Grey fan myself. Love that color.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> Not sure, but i am a Daytona Grey fan myself. Love that color.


Are you planning to trade in your A3?


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> Are you planning to trade in your A3?


Most likely.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo said:


> Most likely.


How come?


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> How come?


Need something roomier.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

US order guide (no pricing)

http://www.quattroworld.com/audi-news/audi-of-america-2017-audi-a4-order-guide/


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

tekmo said:


> US order guide (no pricing)
> 
> http://www.quattroworld.com/audi-news/audi-of-america-2017-audi-a4-order-guide/


Thank you tekmo for that! Been anxious to see. Still no medium blue for the U.S. =/ Were people really asking Audi for green and brown paint? I don't think so.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

I am still hoping Daytona Grey will be offered with S-line package in Canada.


----------



## Scirocco53 (Mar 9, 2002)

I can't believe that there is no manual option. Complete BS.


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

Scirocco53 said:


> I can't believe that there is no manual option. Complete BS.


Relax. It'll be here at the end of the year. My dealer is on some council or other and they told him at the last meeting.


----------



## Scirocco53 (Mar 9, 2002)

der Scherzkeks said:


> Relax. It'll be here at the end of the year. My dealer is on some council or other and they told him at the last meeting.


I can't relax. I called a dealer in Toronto, and was flat out told that no manual option will be available with the B9. It was only a sales guy, and clearly, I am hoping that you're right, and everything I've heard and read is wrong.


----------



## GameOnPantsGone (Dec 24, 2011)

Late to the party but - apparently there will be a manual version coming out, but with less HP and only in FWD. This is from a dealer in Toronto when I spoke with them yesterday.


----------

